# Ecu was fried and brought a used one



## Kingmoe (May 26, 2018)

I have a 2000 Nissan maxima and I have a fried ecu was wondering will the used one caused any problem I also brought a new iacv didn't install it yet need opinions and weather or not that I need to reprogram it first before i install it any feedback is gladly appreciated


----------



## bummedoutjohn (Jun 11, 2019)

Seller should have notified you if it was flashed for your car. Usually a flashed ecu will cost a lot more but saves the cost of towing to a dealer and paying thro the nose to have them do it. Just had to replace mine a bought a flashed one and it worked right out of the box


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have an immobilizer system, the keys will have to be programmed to the new ECM in order for it to start, which usually requires a trip to a Nissan or Infiniti dealer or a locksmith that has the equipment to do so. There were also several different ECM software programs depending on the vehicle options, so you may need to get the dealer to make sure you have the correct software part number and reprogram, if necessary. You'll also have to do an idle air volume relearn.


----------

